

Online Javascript Console - grinich
http://jsconsole.com/

======
stanleydrew
So is there a compelling reason to use this over Webkit's devtools inspector
or Firebug's? I guess there is some sort of sandboxing here?

~~~
vili
I guess it would be useful for someone who is stuck in (or prefers) a browser
without a JavaScript console.

